# HT build in progress



## moh (Nov 4, 2009)

Rotel RSX-1065 Receiver
Rotel RR-969 Remote
Hitachi 42HDS69 42" Plasma HDTV 1080i
Sony Playstation 3
Motorola HDDVR
MCM Electronics Audio Select 50-6262 300w subwoofer amp
Tripp Lite Isobar surge protector

Fronts - MTM Dayton DC28FS-8 and DC130BS-4
Center - MTM Dayton DC28FS-8 and DC130BS-4
Rears - Dayton DC28FS-8 and DC130BS-4
A/D/S/ C10PS Subwoofer

HTPC (still tweaking settings)
Pentium [email protected] Processor
EVGA 780i Motherboard
4GB Corsair Dominator RAM
2x Western Digital Raptors Hard drives
2x EVGA 9800GTX Video Cards
Creative X-Fi 7.1 Sound Card
ASUS QuickTrack DVD drive
2x Swifttech GPU waterblocks
Swiftech CPU waterblock
Viperjohn's 780i Northbridge waterblock
Swifttech water pump, radiator, and resevoir
Actiontec Wireless Router


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Is there a build that goes with it?


----------



## moh (Nov 4, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Is there a build that goes with it?


At this point I'm just adding components. I think I have some pictures of the rears and center being built. I'll try to find them.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Oh, I thought based on the title that you were building a home theater, so I was anticipating photos of a room being built (riser, false front wall, projector mount, that kind of thing)


----------

